# FreeBSD 7.2 (8.1) Prob



## Silfro (Mar 26, 2011)

I have downgraded my FreeBSD 8.1 to 7.2 and now I rebooted. Now when I want to connect then it says

```
No connection could be made â€‹â€‹because the target machine actively refused it
```
(Google translator)

Hope anyone can help me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2011)

You could post more information ... I'm guessing *sshd* is not running on the other side.


----------



## Silfro (Mar 26, 2011)

I checked if there is 
	
	



```
#PermitRootLogin no
```
 but it is 
	
	



```
PermitRootLogin yes
```

Or what do you mean by *sshd* not running? How can I make it run if it's offline?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you want me to describe the problem you have? That's a new one. You'll have to describe the situation better.

How are you trying to connect to the FreeBSD server? And is there another way to connect to it. Is the server near you, or somewhere else?


----------



## Silfro (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a root server from ovh.de. It's not near me and I connect with "putty".

Do'nt know what else could I say.

I bought root / then downgraded FreeBSD 8.1 32 bit to FreeBSD 7.2 32 bit / then I did reboot and now I get error when I want to connect with putty.


```
No connection could be made â€‹â€‹because the target machine actively refused it
```

I can ping the server, this means the server is not offline.


----------



## Silfro (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry for second post but I dont know how to edit post.
I can connect with putty when I do the root to "rescue mode" on the website of the server seller.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you should contact your 'server seller' for assistance. There's no way anyone here could assist you in a situation that is unique to the organisation selling you that server (which may be virtualised, shared, we don't know). Maybe their product doesn't even support downgrading FreeBSD 8 to 7 (and I can see no real reason to do that in any case).


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 27, 2011)

Silfro said:
			
		

> I checked if there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's almost always a mistake, making your server less secure.  It's unnecessary, since su(1) is right there.


----------



## Silfro (Mar 27, 2011)

Did now system reinstall to FreeBSD 7.4 32bit and downgraded to 7.2 32 bit.
But now after reboot I get this error


```
[SSH] Permission denied (keyboard-interactive)
[SSH] FAIL: Unable to authenticate (tried keyboard-interactive)
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 27, 2011)

I suggest that you install VirtualBox or some other virtualization software on your home computer with FreeBSD as guest and experiment with that before doing this kind of stuff blindly on a server that you have no physical access to.


----------



## Silfro (Mar 27, 2011)

I still can connect with the rescue mode.


----------



## OH (Mar 27, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> That's almost always a mistake, making your server less secure.  It's unnecessary, since su(1) is right there.



In my experience a VPS is always delivered this way, they give you one account, root, with a password.

It's up to the customer to tighten SSH-security down to the level you'd expect when installing FreeBSD yourself.


----------



## Silfro (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes I have the root and the pass...


----------

